# LST w/ Autos



## GreenThumbz99 (Jan 19, 2009)

Is this effective? Esp. w/ LowRyder2, which does not get very tall in the first place. Has anyone had success? Advice?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 19, 2009)

*yes you can lst an auto ,,,if ya have too*


----------



## Vegs (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, if you really have too. The question would be why would you have to take an already very short variety and make it shorter?


----------



## GreenThumbz99 (Jan 20, 2009)

does it really matter if it gets that much shorter? can't I just lower the lights?

From people with experience growing Lowryder2, do you use LST, pinching, or let em go natural?


----------



## umbra (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm doing an auto flower, its not lr2. Mine is sour bubbleryder. They are not all the same height and yes I am lst on a few, not so much because of height, but to help fill out the space.


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Apr 17, 2009)

one of lsts functions is to allow more light to directly hit the budding sites causing increased yield unless my info is outdated


----------



## Vegs (Apr 18, 2009)

I may try my hand at topping or LST on the LR2 variety for more bud sites. I hear they can grow anywhere from 5-20 inches.


----------



## Anslinger420 (Jan 8, 2010)

remember tho that with photo period strains they can be left to vegg longer and recover from stress if that is done or done to many times. im sure some tying down would be fine but i wouldnt top or fim, or aleast not anymore than once


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2010)

I wld be careful doing anything that cause a lot of stress....topping an auto is insane...I wld never do that... some light lst if really needed...you just don't want to do anything that might slow growth down...if you do it will hurt yield...it's not like you can just veg longer to get back on track...with autos you are on *their* clock...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree with Ham... if you top an LR2 your yeild will drop ALOT...  germ it and put it in the pot its gonna finish in and let her rip...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I read on one of the seedbank sites that you shouldn't top and auto. I don't recall reading anything about LST though.


----------

